# [Vortez]NZXT Phantom 410 Review



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 2, 2011)

NZXT Phantom 410 Review - Introduction

*img41.imageshack.us/img41/9241/nzxtphantom410intro.jpg

Another Review -
NZXT Phantom 410 - Chassis - Review - HEXUS.net


----------



## Sarath (Dec 2, 2011)

I liked the sidepanel on the outgoing model. But that doesn't mean this ain't hot too. Ah! 
Looks awesome as usual.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 2, 2011)

another - 
NZXT Phantom 410 Review - Page 1/6 | techPowerUp

*tpucdn.com/reviews/NZXT/Phantom_410/images/white.jpg*tpucdn.com/reviews/NZXT/Phantom_410/images/black.jpg*tpucdn.com/reviews/NZXT/Phantom_410/images/red.jpg

which is your favourite guys?
mine, white.


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 2, 2011)

Me too the white one.


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 2, 2011)

me three white


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 2, 2011)

price?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 2, 2011)

avichandana20000 said:


> price?



 £84.99 / $99.99 / €99.90


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 2, 2011)

me one black.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 3, 2011)

Pros: Good design, extending phantom to mid-tower, usb3.0

Cons: reduced number of included fans, no dust filter for side fan slot 

Introductory price: good.
I'm liking the white one.


----------



## d3p (Dec 8, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> £84.99 / $99.99 / €99.90





d6bmg said:


> *Introductory price: good.*



Dude Look at the prices, do you think its justified for a Mid tower like NZXT phantom 410 ????

IMO Corsair Carbide 500r is far & far better than this crap & its priced less than 90 Euros.

If you straight away convert into INR then, you can easily add few more thousands & you can get the NZXT phantom Full tower or the new HAF 932 with USB 3.0.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 8, 2011)

^^ If you compare the price with its big brother, Phantom, then it is higher than the expected price. But looking inot the present situation of global market, a slightly higher price makes sense, right?


----------

